# Fixing scratches on watches



## mccavazos (Feb 26, 2006)

I have a luminox 3901 that I purchesed about a month ago. I've kept it in as good condition as possible, but tonight the glass was scratched by the careless actions of another. I have read on this forum in other places (cant seem to find the thread), that the glass on these watches can be fixed. Where would I go to get the scratches buffed out of the glass? Is there a kit that I buy? Or even better, is there a place that I can take it?

Thanks in advance,

Chris


----------



## CLHC (Feb 26, 2006)

Isn't the Luminox's "window" made of some crystal sapphire (synthetic even)? That's pretty hard. I'd say take it to an authorized service center.

Side note: I had a "_chip_" on my Rolex Datejust, and when they told me the price to have it "replaced," I said forget it! The service/maintenance on that thing after 5 years, was $750.00! ! ! After 12 years of ownership, a jeweler bought it for $2500.00.

Enjoy!


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Feb 26, 2006)

mccavazos said:


> I have a luminox 3901 that I purchesed about a month ago... Where would I go to get the scratches buffed out of the glass? Is there a kit that I buy? Or even better, is there a place that I can take it?



That should be a model with mineral glass. My Luminox also had mineral glass, looks horrible after 3 or 4 years (many light scratches). Still readable most of the time, but when the light hits it wrong it it hard to read.

Mineral glass sucks imho, I'll never get another watch that has it.

I do not believe that can do anything to get rid of the scratch, short of replacing the crystal. A shop probably can't do that, and Luminox might not offer that service? IIRC having your Luminox serviced at a shop voids its warrenty (in house service only or you're out).


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Feb 26, 2006)

CHC said:


> Side note: I had a "_chip_" on my Rolex Datejust, and when they told me the price to have it "replaced," I said forget it! The service/maintenance on that thing after 5 years, was $750.00! ! ! After 12 years of ownership, a jewler bought it for $2500.00.
> 
> 
> > And that's a bad thing how?
> ...


----------



## JoeBob (Feb 26, 2006)

Get some toothpaste, rub it on with your finger, most of the scratches will disappear.
Give it a try, and BTW, gel toothpastes don't work.


----------



## Lee1959 (Feb 26, 2006)

You might be able to polish it out using a piece of scrap leather and some metal polish such as Flitz. I use this method all the time to polish horn handles on knives I make, and nickle or brass bolsters and guards. It owrks on plastic too, I have done SAK handes before. 

Simply put a dab on the crystal and rub with the leather. Soon the leather will be impregnated with the polish, don't worry if it gets blackish, it will still work. Keep rubbing!! you will see a difference. 

If it is too hard or sappire crystal it wont work, but is worth a go.


----------



## SJACKAL (Feb 27, 2006)

Ask around on watch forums... but from what I know and done here....

Sapphire Crystal, probably scratchable only by things like your partner's diamond ring, if you managed to get it scratched, forget it, can't be polished.

Mineral Crystal, no good, its not easy to fix the scratch, probably cheaper and more practical to replace the crystal. If the scratch is light, hours of hard work with diamond coated polishing medium might work. But forget about it, its gonna get scratched again.

Arylic Crystal, this is the one that can be fixed, easily. There are products on the market, like polywatch, easy to use, just like polish. There are DIY methods, which are even used by watchmakers... use a fine grit sandpaper, like 1000 or 2000 grit, gently polish alway the scratch, the whole crystal will look 'fog up' by the sandpaper. Then use a polishing cloth charged with products like brasso or autosol, and gently polish it off. It will look sparkling new. I would think that the stropping substance used in knives sharpening will work too. Some people used toothpaste even. Alternatively, I used a diamond coated jeweller's cloth too, but I added some diamond powder paste too.


----------



## heathah (Feb 27, 2006)

JoeBob said:


> Get some toothpaste, rub it on with your finger, most of the scratches will disappear.
> Give it a try, and BTW, gel toothpastes don't work.



I've heard this method works as well.


----------



## mccavazos (Feb 27, 2006)

I think that I might go to a watch repair store and see about having the crystal changed to a saphire crystal.. Any Idea on what this will cost? Ballpark estimates?


----------



## wquiles (Feb 27, 2006)

mccavazos said:


> I have a luminox 3901 that I purchesed about a month ago. I've kept it in as good condition as possible, but tonight the glass was scratched by the careless actions of another. I have read on this forum in other places (cant seem to find the thread), that the glass on these watches can be fixed. Where would I go to get the scratches buffed out of the glass? Is there a kit that I buy? Or even better, is there a place that I can take it?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Chris


Like you, I have been looking at the Luminox and Traser watches for a little while now. After reading much about them, I decided to buy one with the Saphire glass as I hate scratches on a watch. I just got an used Traser 6504 DIVER (YELLOW) on Ebay, so I "hope" that the description was accurate and has no scratches 

Since Luminox, Traser, and other brands from the same factory sell these watches with mineral glass or with the saphire glass, I would try to see if you can get a saphire glass put on yours. It is definitely worth a try 

Will


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 27, 2006)

If it's the new style 6504 it will.. just as a confidence booster I LOVE MY TRASER!!


----------



## trivergata (Feb 27, 2006)

I got the scratches out of my Luminox 3100 by using a flat bottom pan of water and 400, 800, 1200 and 1600 grit wet/dry sandpaper. I was told it could not be polished, but I tried and proved them all wrong. I set the paper in the shallow pan of water and lightly polished it (almost no pressure) in a circle fashion. After I got out the scratched with 400, I went thru the steps until it was evenly fogged. then I polished it with my dremmel and red jewlers rouge. It looks like new now, although there were a few "pucker moments" when I started. You look at it and think "that's alot MORE scratches" but if you know what you are doing, it works great. The nice thing is the face of the crystal stands out further than the bezel, so you're just polishing glass - nothing else. Make sure the pan is really flat on the bottom, and again, VERY LITTLE PRESSURE! I took about 2 hours watching TV to do it, so don't rush - slow, but totally worth it!

Josh


----------



## CLHC (Feb 27, 2006)

Hello Josh!

Speaking about polishing, just now noticed your link for the custom finned and polished Mini Maglites. Nice!


----------



## Bozzlite (Feb 27, 2006)

I have had really good luck polishing the scratches out my watch crystals with a dremel tool using the buffing wheel and the red jewelers rouge. This works great for cleaning up the everyday use scratches that you get and makes it look like a brand new watch. For a deep gouge tho, it won't work. And btw, don't try this on your prescription glasses.......


----------



## trivergata (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks CHC - I'm still making them if they are too unresistable.............


----------

